# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Σκουλήκι μόλυνσης

## n-i-k-o-s

στρογγυλά σκουλήκια είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένες σε κοπάδια περιστεριών, ενώ την ταινία είναι λιγότερο συχνές. Αυτοί οι τύποι σκουλήκι ζουν ως παράσιτα στο λεπτό έντερο των περιστεριών.Βαριά μολυσμένα περιστέρια συνήθως παρουσιάζουν διαταραχή της γενικής κατάστασης και είναι και με θαμπά και αναστατωμένα φτερά και  τα πουλιά χάνουν βάρος.στο τέλος πεθαίνουν.για την θεραπεία υπάρχουν κάψουλες που της δίνεις κατευθείαν από το στόμα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Η αριστερή φωτογραφία τι δείχνει Νίκο στην κοιλιά των περιστεριών; Δεν κατάλαβα  ::  

Τα σκουλήκια στη δεξιά είναι εκείνα τα μπεζ; Αν ναι, είναι χάλιααα  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

στην αριστερή φώτο δείχνει πως αδυνατίζει το περιστέρι.πως φαίνεται το οστό που έχουν στην κοιλιά η λεγόμενη καρίνα.

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Παρατηρησα μια απο τις χαρακτηριστικες αυτες''ταινιες''της δεξιας φωτο χθες σε κουτσουλια μιας κοτας.Ποσο επικινδυνα ειναι τελικα αυτα τα παρασιτα για τη ζωη των πτηνων??Ακομα περισσοτερο υπαρχει κινδυνος μεταδοσης στον ανθρωπο(ασκαριαση)??Καποιο εξωτερικο συμπτωμα δεν υπαρχει στην κοτα.

Απο μια πρωτη ερευνα που εκανα στο διαδικτυο απαγορευεται η χορηγηση αντιβιωτικων για την αντιμετωπιση της ασθενειας αυτη σε κοτες ωοτοκιας.

----------


## mariakappa

ριξε μια ματια και εδω 

*Θεραπεία εντερικών σκουληκιών σε εκτροφείς κοτόπουλων.*

----------


## jk21

το σκουληκι που λες ειναι συγκεκριμενα τα roundworms (ή νηματοειδη ή ασκαριδες ) 

http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1829&aid=2699

και οχι ταινια που ειναι πεπλατυσμενο σκουληκι .η fenbedazole ειναι μια δραστικη ουσια για την θεραπεια τους ,αλλα δεν θα την δωσεις σε περιοδο που αλλαζουν φτερα και οσο διαρκει η θεραπεια και ενα μηνα μετα (θα χρειαστει σε 2 βδομαδες να την επαναλαβεις ) καλα ειναι να μην φαγωθουν τα αυγα τους .εχω την εντυπωση οτι η απαγορευση ειναι προσωρινη και οχι μονιμη .ρωτας για τη συγκεκριμενη ουσια (ειναι ανθελμινθικο και οχι αντιβιοτικο ) σε κτηνιατρο και σου επιβεβαιωνει ή οχι οσα γνωριζω ,γιατι δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος .

φαρμακο γνωστο με αυτη την ουσια ειναι το 

http://www.chevita.com/en/products/ascapilla.php

ποσοτητα θα σου πει ο γιατρος και εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος της κοτας .παντως σε περιστερια ειναι 1 χαπι μονο

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Καταρχην ευχαριστω και τους δυο σας για τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες!!

Ναι,ασκαριδες ειναι 100%.Ειτε προσωρινη,ειτε μονιμη φοβαμαι να το ρισκαρω να σας πω την αληθεια.Μιλαμε για αυγα που τα καταναλωνουμε στο σπιτι και ολα τα αντιβιτικα δημιουργουν παρενεργειες.Γι αυτο ρωτησα αν υπαρχει κινδυνος για μεταδοση της ασκαριασης και στον ανθρωπο ειτε μεσω του αυγου ειτε την ωρα που καθαριζω το κοτετσι απο καποια λαθος κινηση.Αν δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος να μολυνονται τα αυγα και εφοσον οι κοτες δεν παρουσιαζουν καποια εμφανη κλινικα συμπτωματα η' θανατους σκεφτομαι να τις αφησω ετσι κι οτι γινει.

Παρεπιπτοντως στα πτηνα εμφανιζεται το Ascaria gallis ενω στα βωοειδη,στα χοιρινα,σε γατες-σκυλους και στον ανθρωπο το Ascaria lumbricoides

----------


## jk21

στα αυγα τα σκουληκια δεν θα περασουν .ομως συντομα οι κοτες θα αρρωστησουν .... να ενημρωθεις υπευθυνα απο κτηνιατρο .δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μιλαμε για κατι ανιατο σε οσες κοτες κανουν αυγα .σιγουρα και αυτο να μην επιτρεπεται ,υπαρχει κατι αλλο .μεχρι τοτε (δεν κανω πλακα ... ) φτιαξε σκορδαλια με ψωμι και σπασμενες σκελιδες σκορδο και δινε αμεσα εκεινη τη στιγμη να τρωνε .εχει σημασια να δινεται οσο πιο αμεσα

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Σκορδα να φαν κ οι κοτες  :Big Grin: 

Πως ομως τελικα θα καταλαβω αν εχουν θεραπευτει?
Σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα εχω ψιλοφρικαρει  :winky:

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δεις αυξανομενα σκουληκια να αποβαλλονται στην κουτσουλια και τα πουλια να μην αδυνατιζουν και να μην εχουν πρησμενα συκωτια ,ειναι μια καλη ενδειξη ,οχι αποδειη. ο γιατρος ισως να μπορει να ανιχνευσει αυγα τους με μικροσκοπιο στις κουτσουλιες

----------

